# 2 tone blue 41 lady from the barn



## bobcycles (Nov 26, 2018)

craigs  Long Island  6 bills

https://longisland.craigslist.org/bik/d/schwinn-ladies-bicycle/6749325733.html


----------



## saladshooter (Nov 26, 2018)

I guess the kickstand is on the fritz.


----------



## Kstone (Nov 26, 2018)

*heavy breathing*


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 27, 2018)

Replace those toasty rims and it would make a good mate for my boys bike. V/r Shawn


----------



## Jeff54 (Nov 27, 2018)

Freqman1 said:


> Replace those toasty rims and it would make a good mate for my boys bike. V/r Shawn





 Looks like a pretty good color match on the light blue; I Wonder why the seller didn't go ahead and repaint the dark blue too?


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 27, 2018)

Jeff54 said:


> Looks like a pretty good color match on the light blue; I Wonder why the seller didn't go ahead and repaint the dark blue too?




You think that girls bike is a re-paint? Looks like original paint to me. V/r Shawn


----------



## Jeff54 (Nov 27, 2018)

Freqman1 said:


> You think that girls bike is a re-paint? Looks like original paint to me. V/r Shawn



The light blue masked and repainted, absolutely.   pretty easy to see, just blow up this photo:


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 27, 2018)

I'm inclined to disagree. I see, what looks like wear, on the head light cover and the fender rivet is not painted over. A pretty crappy pic but I'm still thinking original paint. V/r Shawn


----------



## bobcycles (Nov 27, 2018)

Looks original to me

hope you get er Shawn


----------



## Jeff54 (Nov 27, 2018)

Freqman1 said:


> I'm inclined to disagree. I see, what looks like wear, on the head light cover and the fender rivet is not painted over. A pretty crappy pic but I'm still thinking original paint. V/r Shawn




Yeah you should buy it, would be nice to have a matched set.. But do tell, how do you figure that all of the dark blue is dried out, dull and heavily scratched while, the lighter on the the light,frame   and fender is all bright and shiny like new?


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 28, 2018)

Must be the chemical make-up of the paint. My original paint boys bike exhibits similar characteristics. BTW I'm not in the market for a girls bike primarily due to space issues. The other part of that is my girlfriend has her favorite bike so I already have enough girls bikes that don't get ridden very much. V/r Shawn


----------

